
The UN is partnering with China’s biggest surveillance software company - doener
https://qz.com/1830789/un-partners-with-chinas-tencent-surveillance-software/
======
NicoJuicy
Checking the date of publication => April 2. A day too late for April fool's.

Could have sworn that was the only possibility.

